# ne … (pas) … personne / quiconque / qui que ce soit



## Dunes

Bonjour,

Est-ce que l'usage de "personne" ou de "quiconque" dans la phrase suivante vous semble indifférent, ou bien l'un des deux vous semble-t-il plus correct ou meilleur que l'autre ? Ou bien encore voyez-vous une différence de sens ?

"Je ne crois pas que *quiconque* ici puisse rappeler cette longue liste de mémoire"
"Je ne crois pas que *personne* ici puisse rappeler cette longue liste de mémoire"

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Captain Ishido

La première proposition me semble la plus correcte.


----------



## Maître Capello

_Ne… pas… personne_ est une double négation. Pour garder le même sens que la 1re phrase, il faudrait dire :

_Je crois que personne ici ne peut…_


----------



## tilt

_Je ne crois pas que personne ici (ne) puisse (se) rappeler cette longue liste de mémoire_ contient une double négation, qui ne se justifie pas : même si l'on comprend ce que la phrase tente de dire, elle dit en fait le contraire de celle avec _quiconque_ (c'est comme quand on entend _vous n'êtes pas sans ignorer _pour dire _vous n'êtes pas sans savoir _!).


----------



## Vive la France!!

Bonjour!!!

Pourriez-vous m'indiquer la différence entre ces trois phrases?:

1. Je ne crois pas _*que personne ne soit obsédé de rien*_

2. Je crois que *personne n'est obsédé de rien*

3. Je crois qu'il *n'y a personne qui soit obsédé de rien*


MERCI


----------



## nicduf

Bonjour,

la n°1 dit le contraire des deux autres.


----------



## Vive la France!!

Pourriez-vous m'expliquer ce que veulent dire les trois phrases car je suis vachement déboussolée
A propos, peut-on dire:

Je me demande s'il y a personne qui puisse le faire ?

Dans la phrase ci-dessus, "personne" prend-il une valeur positive?

Si je disais:

Je me demande s'il *n*'y a personne qui puisse le faire,

est-ce que j'en changerais le sens ?

MERCI DE VOTRE PATIENCE


----------



## french_adv

Salut, 
je vais essayer de répondre...

"Je me demande s'il y a personne qui puisse le faire". Courament, on dirait plutôt "Je me demande s'il y a quelqu'un qui puisse le faire?"

"Je me demande s'il n'y a personne qui puisse le faire". Cette phrase a l'air correcte. On s'exprime ici de manière négative: "Je me demande: personne ne peut le faire" en supposant donc qu'en effet, personne n'est capable de réaliser l'action suggérée.

Quant au premier post, on dirait: "Quelle est la différence entre..."

À plus!


----------



## ladan shirali

Bonjour;
C'est correct de dire:' Je ne donne personne de conseil' ou ' Je ne donne pas de conseil à personne'??


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut ladan shirali,

On dirait, dans le bon ordre : « Je ne donne de conseil à personne ».
(_personne _porte déjà la négation, pas besoin d'ajouter _pas_).


----------



## thesmithtopher

Bonjour,

Est-ce que c'est possible de remplacer "à qui que ce soit" dans la phrase suivante par "personne"?

"J'ai jamais parlé à qui que ce soit comme ça".  Donc, puis-je dire "J'ai jamais parlé à personne comme ça"? Et, si c'est possible, les deux ont la même signification?

Merci


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonjour thesmithtopher.

On peut dire que _je n'ai jamais parlé à qui que ce soit comme ça_ est synonyme de _je n'ai jamais parlé à personne comme ça_, en ajoutant cette petite nuance : _ne fût-ce qu'à une seule personne _ou_ ne fût-ce qu'une seule fois_.

_Qui que ce soit_ n'est pas pour autant un vrai synonyme de _personne_ : _personne ne m'aime_ ne fera en principe rire personne, mais _*qui que ce soit ne m'aime_ fera rire tout le monde, quoique le sens revienne au même.


----------



## thesmithtopher

Logospreference-1 said:


> _Qui que ce soit_ n'est pas pour autant un vrai synonyme de _personne_ : _personne ne m'aime_ ne fera en principe rire personne, mais _*qui que ce soit ne m'aime_ fera rire tout le monde, quoique le sens revienne au même.



Merci Logospreference, mais je n'ai pas compris une chose. Pourquoi des personnes riraient à ces phrases? C'est pour cette doute que je n'ai pas encore compris la différence.

Merci


----------



## Roméo31

Je ne suis pas certain que cela ferait rire tout le monde, surtout si cette erreur est commise pas un apprenant étranger...

Ce qu'il faut comprendre (si tu ne l'as pas compris), c'est que* si  "personne" et "à qui que ce soit" sont interchangeables dans ta phrase, ils ne le sont pas dans toutes les phrases.*

Exemples de non-interchangeabilité : 

* Avec_ à_. Je n'ai vu personne. Je n'ai vu à qui que ce soit. 
Vous le saviez mieux que personne.   Vous le saviez mieux que à qui que ce soit. 
Rien ni personne ne m'en empêchera.  Rien ni à qui que ce soir ne m'en empêchera. 
* Sans _à _: Il n'y avait presque personne.  Il n'y avait presque qui que ce soit. 
Qui est venu ? Personne !  Qui est venu ? Qui que ce soit !


----------



## volo

Bonjour,

Je comprends que la tournure "_qui que ce soit_" peut avoir des significations carrément opposées en fonction du sens global de la phrase, affirmatif ou négatif.
Dans une phrase affirmative, elle est un synonyme de "n'importe qui".
Par exemple. Je suis seul. Je veux que quelqu'un vienne me tenir compagnie. Quelque personne que ce soit qui vienne, je serai heureux. Je serai heureux de voir *qui que ce soit.*
Par contre, dans une phrase négative, étant postposée au verbe, elle est un synonyme de nul, aucune personne.
Je n'attends personne. Je suis sûr que personne ne viendra me voir. Je n'attends donc *qui que ce soit.*
Étant antéposée au verbe, le qui que ce soit est compris comme "quelque personne que ce soit".
Par exemple. *Qui que ce soit* ne pourra entrer dans cette pièce, à moins qu'il soit muni d'un laisser-passer spécial.

Pour ce qui est de la phrase "Qui que ce soit ne m'aime", elle est vraiment marrante. Elle m'a fait beaucoup rire puisque c'est une blague = je sais que je ne suis pas du tout aimé, donc personne ne m'aime, c'est logique si on se limite aux personnes qui me connaissent. Mais dire _n'importe qui ne m'aime_ n'est pas logique, puisqu'il s'agit cette fois-ci de personnes qui ne me connaissent pas du tout et donc n'ont aucune chance d'éprouver des sentiments envers moi.


----------



## pataa

Salut!

J'ai un problème. Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrais me dire comment il faut dire: 

"Je me moque pas de personne" ou "Je me moque de personne"

Merci!


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour, et bienvenue sur ce forum !

La bonne réponse est ici "ni l'un, ni l'autre" !

En effet, la phrase correcte serait :

"_Je ne me moque de personne_"

Quant à _"Je me moque de personne"_, elle est bien sûr incorrecte aussi, quoique couramment entendue dans le langage relâché (où le "ne" est souvent omis)...


----------



## janpol

"je *ne* me moque *pas* de *personne*" --> 3 mots de négation = une affirmation = je me moque de quelqu'un
Il faut seulement 2 mots de négation "ne... personne"


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans _ne…personne_, il n'y a en fait originalement qu'un seul mot négatif, à savoir _ne_, le mot _personne_ étant positif. Toutefois, la négation s'est déplacée au fil des siècles de _ne_ à _personne_, de sorte que de nos jours on omet même parfois le _ne_ dans la langue familière. En bref, il n'y a dans ce cas qu'une seule négation et pas deux.

Similairement, dans _ne…*pas* personne_, on a une double négation, donc effectivement un sens positif, mais c'est généralement une tournure qu'il faut éviter.


----------



## roquette

Bonsoir,
Voici un grand doute, j'aimerais que vous puissiez m'éclairer. Cette phrase est bonne en français? Si oui, il faut supprimer le "pas"? Ou comment le dire si ça ne se dit pas? Voici la phrase sur laquelle je me pose des questions: _Je ne connais pas encore personne qui ne voudrait pas continuer comme fonctionnaire_.
Je vous remercie de votre aide


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Bonsoir

Le"pas" est de trop, puisque "personne" exprime déjà la négation


----------



## Micia93

C'est le "personne" qui me gêne : "je ne connais pas encore *quelqu'un* qui ....."


----------



## pignon

Bonjour,
Dans une phrase négative qui finit par "pour personne (négation)" doit-on mettre le pas dans la phrase ou pas? Mon exemple:
"Si nous continuons comme ça il n'y aura (pas) de futur pour personne".
Merci d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

_Il *n'*y aura pas de futur pour *personne*._ 
_Il *n'*y aura de futur pour *personne*._ 
_Il *n'*y aura *pas* de futur pour *quiconque / qui que ce soit*._


----------



## Kittybub

Salut tout le monde,

Le contexte est un email à la maîtresse de mon enfant, qui comme tout le monde a raté beaucoup de son année scolaire cette année :

Je suis juste triste pour l'année de CP d'Etienne, ça aurait dû être sympa et une nouvelle aventure mais avec le virus, elle n'a pas été simple pour lui. Mais bon, *elle n'a pas été simple pour personne* ! 

Je crois que j'ai tort parce que ça fait un triple négation ? Peut-être : *elle n'a été simple pour personne *?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Yendred

Oui, la bonne forme est _*elle n'a été simple pour personne*_.


----------



## snarkhunter

... ou bien _"elle n'a pas été simple pour quiconque"_ ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Kittybub said:


> parce que ça fait une triple négation


Plutôt une double négation, le groupe _ne…pas_ formant en fait une seule négation.


----------

